# My New Back Up Carry For Big Bear



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is my new back up carry for big bear, New Ruger Redhawk 44mag and a load I have used before 320gr CastPreformance in front of H110




























8)


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Very nice! How does your new toy shoot?

When I wanted a 4" Redhawk 2 years ago I had to have Jack Huntington build me one. It started out a 5.5" gun; I had it cut down to 4", beadblasted, action job, jeweled hammer/trigger, remove silly warning on barrel, Ruger's V notch rear sight with Freedom Arms front site base with brass bead front site


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Sixgunner said:


> Very nice! How does your new toy shoot?
> 
> When I wanted a 4" Redhawk 2 years ago I had to have Jack Huntington build me one. It started out a 5.5" gun; I had it cut down to 4", beadblasted, action job, jeweled hammer/trigger, remove silly warning on barrel, Ruger's V notch rear sight with Freedom Arms front site base with brass bead front site


Well, how does it shoot? I love this one, Ruger has done their best finish job ever and I own a lot of Ruger revolvers and many I have traded or sold. The double action is the best I have used in a big double action of any kind and the grips I just love. Hey, it really shoots well with my big load. 8)


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

i was thinking about picking one up but here in mass were i live anyways we dont have bear just stupid people how is the recoil and is it to big to carry for personal protection?... i know why carry something like that for personal protection i dont know but was just wondering


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Few Bear's running around out their JohnR, but dont worry that gun works on stupid people too  Load it with 44 Special ammo and you got a great home defence weapon , may be a little big to carry around?


----------

